# [Info] OnePlus 10 Pro



## MikeChannon (Jan 11, 2022)

See:








						OnePlus 10 Pro launches in China with Snapdragon 8 Gen 1 and ColorOS 12.1
					

The OnePlus 10 Pro has officially launched in China, with featues such as Snapdragon 8 Gen 1, and ColorOS 12.1. Read on to know more!




					www.xda-developers.com


----------



## brmbjn (Jan 12, 2022)

Stock wallpaper please ? 
static wallpaper


----------



## AndroidAsh (Jan 18, 2022)

Glad to see this open up, I'm hoping there will be some solid development for this device  I pre-ordered it on the 11th January ( import China to UK ) I got a "shipped" email early morning 17th January. According to tracking ( 32 hours later ) it's still in China though  I chose the fastest shipping option, express 8-15 days. The model I ordered is 12/256GB in black.


----------



## galaxys (Jan 24, 2022)

Waiting on Global to be released... around March


----------



## AndroidAsh (Jan 25, 2022)

AndroidAsh said:


> Glad to see this open up, I'm hoping there will be some solid development for this device  I pre-ordered it on the 11th January ( import China to UK ) I got a "shipped" email early morning 17th January. According to tracking ( 32 hours later ) it's still in China though  I chose the fastest shipping option, express 8-15 days. The model I ordered is 12/256GB in black.

Click to collapse



It arrived this morning  ( 25th January 2022 )

I know someone was having a little concern about unlocking the bootloader, so I can confirm, as expected, I  was able to unlock the bootloader of the Chinese model OnePlus 10 Pro NE2210 with COS 12.1


----------



## MJ23GOAT (Jan 25, 2022)

AndroidAsh said:


> It arrived this morning  ( 25th January 2022 )
> 
> I know someone was having a little concern about unlocking the bootloader, so I can confirm, as expected, I  was able to unlock the bootloader of the Chinese model OnePlus 10 Pro NE2210 with COS 12.1

Click to collapse



are u in the usa


----------



## MJ23GOAT (Jan 25, 2022)

i have it in the USA and I'm getting my butt whipped---everything works perfectly except I have to enter a password or my fingerprint to send a text---im using google messages but it happens with all 3rd party apps---OPPP tells me its on oneplus, op tells me it on oppo-- att says they don't know--need help please


----------



## AndroidAsh (Jan 25, 2022)

MJ23GOAT said:


> i have it in the USA and I'm getting my butt whipped---everything works perfectly except I have to enter a password or my fingerprint to send a text---im using google messages but it happens with all 3rd party apps---OPPP tells me its on oneplus, op tells me it on oppo-- att says they don't know--need help please

Click to collapse



No, I'm in UK. When sending messages with Google messages app it asks me to allow it with a "send it" or "cancel" pop-up, with the OnePlus ( built-in ) messages app it sends immediately, but this is with SMS, with RCS it also sends immediately from Google messages after the same initial pop-up with a "remember my choice" option.


----------



## MJ23GOAT (Jan 25, 2022)

AndroidAsh said:


> No, I'm in UK. When sending messages with Google messages app it asks me to allow it with a "send it" or "cancel" pop-up, with the OnePlus ( built-in ) messages app it sends immediately, but this is with SMS, with RCS it also sends immediately from Google messages after the same initial pop-up with a "remember my choice" option.

Click to collapse



okay ill try again thanks--- I cant use built in app due to needing group messages/ apply all
love it besides this I'm even using nova as default


----------



## grove (Jan 25, 2022)

I am waiting for mine (Denmark), ordered at Giztop the day after it was announced.
Has anybody tried Google Pay?


----------



## MJ23GOAT (Jan 25, 2022)

grove said:


> I am waiting for mine (Denmark), ordered at Giztop the day after it was announced.
> Has anybody tried Google Pay?

Click to collapse



have not--still trying to get google messages working properly


----------



## bori22 (Jan 25, 2022)

MJ23GOAT said:


> i have it in the USA and I'm getting my butt whipped---everything works perfectly except I have to enter a password or my fingerprint to send a text---im using google messages but it happens with all 3rd party apps---OPPP tells me its on oneplus, op tells me it on oppo-- att says they don't know--need help please

Click to collapse



I've had the same problem when I text people with iPhones I mean what gives.


----------



## MJ23GOAT (Jan 25, 2022)

bori22 said:


> I've had the same problem when I text people with iPhones I mean what gives.

Click to collapse



I have talked to OnePlus, opo, and AT&T and they all blame each other. I've tried factory data reset and everything that I possibly know.
Funny thing is I can send a group message to my immediate family members which all have iPhones and it doesn't ask for a password or a fingerprint


----------



## iqranawaz (Jan 26, 2022)

The new *OnePlus 10 Pro's* has an LTPO2 AMOLED Capacitive Touchscreen display that is the latest one and well known for its outstanding results.


----------



## AndroidAsh (Jan 26, 2022)

grove said:


> I am waiting for mine (Denmark), ordered at Giztop the day after it was announced.
> Has anybody tried Google Pay?

Click to collapse



Google Pay doesn't even work rooted with Safetynet passed. I get this strange error, I've used it on several phones before, also rooted  I haven't tried anything more extensive yet though.


----------



## bori22 (Jan 26, 2022)

MJ23GOAT said:


> I have talked to OnePlus, opo, and AT&T and they all blame each other. I've tried factory data reset and everything that I possibly know.
> Funny thing is I can send a group message to my immediate family members which all have iPhones and it doesn't ask for a password or a fingerprint

Click to collapse



me is single messages is very annoying for an awesome phone. another thing is there a way to get notifications with some apps I feel it goes to sleep.


----------



## iqranawaz (Jan 27, 2022)

While i haven't heard anything credible about the potential price of the OnePlus 10 Pro yet, judging from the prices of the previous generation, we can estimate that the OnePlus 10 Pro will likely start at around $999.


----------



## AndroidAsh (Jan 27, 2022)

bori22 said:


> me is single messages is very annoying for an awesome phone. another thing is there a way to get notifications with some apps I feel it goes to sleep.

Click to collapse



It looks like you have to into each individual apps notification settings and allow some stuff. A messa around I I know, but it's the only way I know of so far. This is what I have selected for XDA, for example.


----------



## AndroidAsh (Jan 27, 2022)

My latest discharge on OnePlus 10 Pro.

This includes mixed use both indoors and outdoors, with mostly Twitter, Telegram, YT Music and Camera, as well as a couple of phone calls. Used at FHD+ 120hz


----------



## Macke93 (Jan 29, 2022)

AndroidAsh said:


> My latest discharge on OnePlus 10 Pro.
> 
> This includes mixed use both indoors and outdoors, with mostly Twitter, Telegram, YT Music and Camera, as well as a couple of phone calls. Used at FHD+ 120hz

Click to collapse



Wow that's really good screen on time! 
9h26min with 10% is like iPhone 13 pro max battery life.


----------



## AndroidAsh (Jan 29, 2022)

Macke93 said:


> Wow that's really good screen on time!
> 9h26min with 10% is like iPhone 13 pro max battery life.

Click to collapse



Yeah and it's been consistent too, this is the most recent discharge at 10% ( includEd screenshot ). I tried at WQHD 120hz with the discharge before this and down to 10% it was at 8 hours 19 minutes across 17 hours. I had a screenshot but I must have deleted it.


----------



## Macke93 (Jan 30, 2022)

AndroidAsh said:


> Yeah and it's been consistent too, this is the most recent discharge at 10% ( includEd screenshot ). I tried at WQHD 120hz with the discharge before this and down to 10% it was at 8 hours 19 minutes across 17 hours. I had a screenshot but I must have deleted it.

Click to collapse



That's really great with 1440p resolution!
With this consistent 9+ hours screen on time I will consider buying the OnePlus 10 pro actually.

How is the microphone quality when talking on speaker mode with someone? Can they hear you will or are they complaining?


----------



## AndroidAsh (Jan 30, 2022)

Macke93 said:


> That's really great with 1440p resolution!
> With this consistent 9+ hours screen on time I will consider buying the OnePlus 10 pro actually.
> 
> How is the microphone quality when talking on speaker mode with someone? Can they hear you will or are they complaining?

Click to collapse



It's a really nice phone, a joy to use. I've only made a few phone calls since having it, and only one of those I used loud speaker, everything seemed fine, no complaints. I'll purposely try it out with a few different people over the next day or so.


----------



## Macke93 (Jan 30, 2022)

AndroidAsh said:


> It's a really nice phone, a joy to use. I've only made a few phone calls since having it, and only one of those I used loud speaker, everything seemed fine, no complaints. I'll purposely try it out with a few different people over the next day or so.

Click to collapse



I'm looking forward to hearing how the calls on speaker went!  Thanks for checking this out for me (and potentially others who are interested).

Edit: wow! I have now been on XDA 10 years


----------



## galaxys (Jan 30, 2022)

Macke93 said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing how the calls on speaker went!  Thanks for checking this out for me (and potentially others who are interested).
> 
> Edit: wow! I have now been on XDA 10 years

Click to collapse



Haha,  congratulations!

I stopped counting


----------



## AndroidAsh (Jan 30, 2022)

Macke93 said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing how the calls on speaker went!  Thanks for checking this out for me (and potentially others who are interested).
> 
> Edit: wow! I have now been on XDA 10 years

Click to collapse



Absolutely no problems on speaker. I've spent over an hour on speaker with my sister and 10 minutes with a friend, both heard me clearly even when I put the phone down and moved around 5-6ft away from it.

Thought I'd share another discharge ( to 27% ) at FHD 120hz whilst I'm here too


----------



## Macke93 (Jan 31, 2022)

AndroidAsh said:


> Absolutely no problems on speaker. I've spent over an hour on speaker with my sister and 10 minutes with a friend, both heard me clearly even when I put the phone down and moved around 5-6ft away from it.
> 
> Thought I'd share another discharge ( to 27% ) at FHD 120hz whilst I'm here too

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for the speaker call test  the screen on time is still great I see 

Now I'm even more interested in the OnePlus 10 pro


----------



## Bobby.Bilwani (Feb 19, 2022)

I am planning to buy one plus 10 pro after reading all the posts here , but I am still unable to figure out how you guys get Google play and it's all app working , as it's china version,I assumed they don't ship with all the G-APPS,for me that is very important


----------



## AndroidAsh (Feb 20, 2022)

Bobby.Bilwani said:


> I am planning to buy one plus 10 pro after reading all the posts here , but I am still unable to figure out how you guys get Google play and it's all app working , as it's china version,I assumed they don't ship with all the G-APPS,for me that is very important

Click to collapse



Yes, most reputable sellers ship the devices with GMS installed, but even those that don't, all it takes is 10 minutes to install Chrome, then going to apk mirror and installing Play Store, and then from there it's as wotu any other device. I used Giztop for my OnePlus 10 Pro, but I've used Trading Shenzhen a few times previously, both these sellers ship devices wiht GMS pre installed, I've never had any problems with either.

There are a couple of things that just won't work without root though, such as G-Pay, but installing OxygenOS 12 when OP 10 Pro launches globally should fix that without any problems and/or root.


----------



## kouzelnik3 (Feb 23, 2022)

I guess it is kind of risky to buy that from China when you live in Europe for example. Mobile connectivity will be different beacuse of bands etc. Or am I wrong?


----------



## AndroidAsh (Feb 25, 2022)

kouzelnik3 said:


> I guess it is kind of risky to buy that from China when you live in Europe for example. Mobile connectivity will be different beacuse of bands etc. Or am I wrong?

Click to collapse



That is something to consider, but China and EU bands in particular are very similar, and I for one have experienced no difference whatsoever in carrier compatibility vs an EU model, this isn't the first device I've imported either. For a bigger picture I have 2 SIM Only plans from different carriers in the UK, 1 from EE and 1 from Vodafone. Everything works as it should, including LTE, 5G, Volte and WiFi calling. I'll include a screenshot of the status bar of my OnePlus 10 Pro with the EE SIM card inside, and I'm indoors.


----------



## kouzelnik3 (Feb 25, 2022)

AndroidAsh said:


> That is something to consider, but China and EU bands in particular are very similar, and I for one have experienced no difference whatsoever in carrier compatibility vs an EU model, this isn't the first device I've imported either. For a bigger picture I have 2 SIM Only plans from different carriers in the UK, 1 from EE and 1 from Vodafone. Everything works as it should, including LTE, 5G, Vokte and WiFi calling. I'll include a screenshot of the status bar of my OnePlus 10 Pro with the EE SIM card inside, and I'm indoors.

Click to collapse



Is it really that safe? I live in Czech republic so I would need to see bands etc to know whether if will be functional or not.


----------



## jaisonguru (Mar 11, 2022)

I have used this for more a month. 

Plus points. 

Excellent Camera
Superb Battery Life 
Superfast Charging
Colors OS  Not bad, need some learning curve
Display is awesome
Sound quality excellent
Loudspeaker also good 

Neutral
Colors OS. Missing Oxygen but OK 

Negative
*SMS OTP not being received in time.
Using multiple apps, same story.
*Zoom calls going to Earpiece but not to Bluetooth earbuds or loudspeaker
*Missing the earphone jack but ordered a USB c to headphone converter
*Asking permission to read other apps whenever a new app is installed. 
*Chinese for native store and apps bit irritating.

I hope once oxygen is released, most of the issues will be resolved.

Legacy from 1plus1, 1plus5 to 10pro.


----------



## AndroidAsh (Mar 11, 2022)

jaisonguru said:


> I have used this for more a month.
> 
> Plus points.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been using it for almost 7 weeks now, imported China to UK, and I mostly agree. There's a couple of things I don't use in the negatives so haven't experienced. I genuinely don't mind ColorOS 12, but I WILL be installing OxygenOS 12.1 when it's launched, they may be similar, but they're not completely identical. I only came from 9 Pro, but I'm still quite impressed, the 9 Pro Ultra Wide is *slightly* better, but that's about it, and there's several improvements over 9 Pro to more than balance that out.


----------



## jaisonguru (Mar 12, 2022)

Let me add the biggest thing i am missing, 

Hey Google


Voice assistant deselecting Google


Developer mode automatically closing down


----------



## itongx (Apr 3, 2022)

I'm confusing about ip68 capability, Is this phone chinese version have ip68 ?


----------



## AndroidAsh (Apr 4, 2022)

itongx said:


> I'm confusing about ip68 capability, Is this phone chinese version have ip68 ?

Click to collapse



It doesn't have an IP68 rating but it does have the protection that the IP68 rating would need. In simple terms, the phone definitely has the usual water resistant protection, but it isn't certified. As with any smartphone, it'll do just fine in rain and with spills etc, but of course I wouldn't recommend purposely dipping it in water or anything else. Especially sea water, that will damage any smartphone because of the salts,  it's not fresh water.

To be clear, I'm talking about the Chinese model of the OnePlus 10 Pro - NE2210. My very own model is in an image a couple of comments above.


----------



## Mason_lee (Apr 14, 2022)

MikeChannon said:


> See:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



is this launched?


----------



## Macke93 (Apr 14, 2022)

Mason_lee said:


> is this launched?

Click to collapse



Launched in China, January 2022
Launched in EU, April 5th 2022
Launched in North America, April 14th 2022


----------



## Husskeyy (Apr 21, 2022)

jaisonguru said:


> I have used this for more a month.
> 
> Plus points.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey! 

Could you perhaps expand a bit on, "Chinese for native store and apps"?

Is the English translation for some things not complete?


----------



## Rsitalia1993 (Apr 22, 2022)

@Macke93 how you got that super powersaving i only have powersave i use ne2213


----------



## Macke93 (Apr 22, 2022)

Rsitalia1993 said:


> @Macke93 how you got that super powersaving i only have powersave i use ne2213

Click to collapse



The picture showing super powersaving mode is from @AndroidAsh 

I think it's the Chinese model with color OS, but I'm letting this user confirm.


----------



## jaisonguru (Apr 24, 2022)

Husskeyy said:


> Hey!
> 
> Could you perhaps expand a bit on, "Chinese for native store and apps"?
> 
> Is the English translation for some things not complete?

Click to collapse



The  whole app is in Chinese, I could not find any settings for changing the language to English, once you are scrolling through this native store. 

However, it least bothers me as I am using only the google play store.


----------



## Husskeyy (Apr 24, 2022)

jaisonguru said:


> The  whole app is in Chinese, I could not find any settings for changing the language to English, once you are scrolling through this native store.
> 
> However, it least bothers me as I am using only the google play store.

Click to collapse



Makes sense, thank you.

Are you still experiencing notification issues?


----------



## jaisonguru (Apr 24, 2022)

Husskeyy said:


> Makes sense, thank you.
> 
> Are you still experiencing notification issues?

Click to collapse



Fortunately, now the SMS notification issue has been resolved, and I am getting OTP and sms promptly.


----------



## Husskeyy (Apr 24, 2022)

jaisonguru said:


> Fortunately, now the SMS notification issue has been resolved, and I am getting OTP and sms promptly.

Click to collapse



Nice.  And you could easily uninstall those Chinese-region apps, right?


----------



## jaisonguru (Apr 24, 2022)

Husskeyy said:


> Nice.  And you could easily uninstall those Chinese-region apps,

Click to collapse



I have not uninstalled though I am not using them either, floats mong my 100 + apps..


----------



## Marucins (Apr 28, 2022)

Great - *the first foldable phone from OnePlus!*
Thanks

(7:10) -> 




but wait a minute, what about OP9Pro?
(6:30) ->


----------



## Seriousfreedom (May 27, 2022)

does the tmobile device have any issues like the tmobile nord n10 5g devices have


----------



## xdauser013 (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2022)

Is this phone fully rootable if on a Canadian mobile network ? Has anyone verified this ?


----------



## PeterGuru (Sep 15, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Is this phone fully rootable if on a Canadian mobile network ? Has anyone verified this ?

Click to collapse



Yes, it's fully rootable. I got my 10 Pro in early August, and the rooting process was reasonably easy. I'm with Rogers, and no problem; however, keep in mind that 5G will NOT work in Canada. You're best is 4G (LTE).


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2022)

PeterGuru said:


> Yes, it's fully rootable. I got my 10 Pro in early August, and the rooting process was reasonably easy. I'm with Rogers, and no problem; however, keep in mind that 5G will NOT work in Canada. You're best is 4G (LTE).

Click to collapse



Why doesn't 5G work ? because rooting has caused it to not function? also, isn't telus and bell have a wider 5G network than rogers? I was thinking about the oneplus 10 pro vs. 8 pro because in another user forum someone had told me not to get the phones which come after the original CEO of oneplus left the company


----------



## PeterGuru (Sep 21, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Why doesn't 5G work ? because rooting has caused it to not function? also, isn't telus and bell have a wider 5G network than rogers? I was thinking about the oneplus 10 pro vs. 8 pro because in another user forum someone had told me not to get the phones which come after the original CEO of oneplus left the company

Click to collapse



It has nothing to do with rooting.  The device, itself, is not certified by the Canadian carriers for use on their 5G network.  Yes, older OnePlus devices were able to connect to the 5G network, but the OnePlus 10 Pro (North American model) cannot.


----------



## umby75 (Oct 9, 2022)

Doesn't exist a 512Gb version of this phone?
I'd like to buy it but I'm interested on 5G and well compatibile with carriers in Italy..


----------



## harryhales (Nov 28, 2022)

Glad to see this open up, I'm hoping there will be some solid development for this device  I pre-ordered it on the 11th January ( import China to UK ) I got a "shipped" email early morning 17th January. According to tracking ( 32 hours later ) it's still in China though  I chose the fastest shipping option, express 8-15 days. The model I ordered is 12/256GB in black.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2022)

I bought a pixel 7 ...am i making a mistake ? I live in ontario, canada and my cell carrier is koodo (sub brand under telus)


----------



## Seriousfreedom (Nov 28, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> I bought a pixel 7 ...am i making a mistake ? I live in ontario, canada and my cell carrier is koodo (sub brand under telus)

Click to collapse



Not in my opinion I'm fixing to switch to pixel 7 pro myself


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2022)

Seriousfreedom said:


> Not in my opinion I'm fixing to switch to pixel 7 pro myself

Click to collapse



I bought it and double checked OEM unlock button and its there so im glad with my purchase fingers crossed nothing goes wrong lol


----------



## Seriousfreedom (Dec 2, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> I bought it and double checked OEM unlock button and its there so im glad with my purchase fingers crossed nothing goes wrong lol

Click to collapse



Bought what?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2022)

Seriousfreedom said:


> Bought what?

Click to collapse



pixel 7 not the pixel 7 pro


----------



## Seriousfreedom (Dec 3, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> pixel 7 not the pixel 7 pro

Click to collapse



You having a better experience??


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2022)

Seriousfreedom said:


> You having a better experience??

Click to collapse



I didnt use it yet I am buying a case for it tomorrow then i will switch over the sim card. How are you liking your pixel 7 pro ?


----------



## Seriousfreedom (Dec 3, 2022)

I went with the Pixel 7 got it ordered today..it's got to be better then this thing.

System updates won't install 
Freezes up 
When you switch apps using the recent app thing the apps won't open....ugggh


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2022)

Seriousfreedom said:


> I went with the Pixel 7 got it ordered today..it's got to be better then this thing.
> 
> System updates won't install
> Freezes up
> When you switch apps using the recent app thing the apps won't open....ugggh

Click to collapse



which phone has this problem ?


----------



## Seriousfreedom (Dec 3, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> which phone has this problem ?

Click to collapse



OnePlus 10 Pro


----------



## dropabombonem (Dec 4, 2022)

I have a OnePlus 10 5G (USA Unlocked, Android 12) phone and I was trying to follow a guide online to root my device, but I ended up corrupting my bootloader (or OS?), so I'm stuck in a bootloop. 
Any help would be much appreciated. (I don't have a custom recovery)

Edit #1: Recover Mode is completely inaccessible.
Edit #2: I can't seem to ADB via command prompt, but can still see it in the program "Fastboot Enhance" and interact with it.


----------

